# [ 2013 ] Destination Vacations 365 - anyone heard of them?



## yenlinsu (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi there,

I attended a presentation by Destination Vacations 365, who is affiliated with RSI (Reservation Services International).  Based on my research, it does look more like a scam.  I found the following 2 websites that are pretty much set up the same way, with the exact wordings.  Also found a blog that talks about "Imagine That Vacation" (in a bad way).

http://imaginethatvacation.com/about
http://destinationvacations365.com/contactus
http://elliott.org/oys/is-this-a-scam-maybe-i-cant-imagine-that-vacation-after-all/

Just wondering if any of you have ever heard this DV365 company.

Thanks!

Allen


----------



## Koshinms (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi, 


     My spouse and I attended one of Destination Vacations 365 seminars back in January (2013) in Salt Lake City- along with our neighbors. I have owned timeshares for over 17 years... I was expecting the same type of pitch. It was a little refreshing that it wasn't high pressure. I have to say- we went in for the free airline tickets which weren't completely free, we ended up having to pay about $200 bucks in taxes but that is understandable... there is no such thing as a free lunch. The gift was definitely worth our time. Our neighbors did not sign up and they didn't pressure them, which I found different. My spouse and I did sign up. haha. Aside from their vacation club services they offer a timeshare exit transfer program which is what "turned" me into a member. One of my timeshare maintenance fees were over $900/yr, so I was interested in their service for that. Since then- I was extremely worried because I didn't see much activity for the first 45 days but now 7 months later- I'm happy to say I "closed" on the transfer last month and I am maintenance free from that timeshare AND I got the vacation club. We have only used the vacation club service once so far.... I was a bit wary... but I did end up getting a 2/2 condo week up in Park City for about $450. So... so far soo good. We are in the process of booking a much larger trip for end of the year so I will see how it goes. 


Just like our timeshare I am expecting limitations at some point. I will definitely write again if I run into one with the current trip we are planning. 

Thanks, 
Giovanni


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 26, 2013)

Hmmm...  Doesn't appear that you are in Salt Lake City at all....and my baloney sensor is going off....


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Jul 26, 2013)

Can we say... SHILL?!

TS


----------



## Patri (Jul 26, 2013)

LOL I must have the same sensor.


----------



## FooBar (Sep 6, 2013)

*Am I just suspicious, or ...*



Koshinms said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> The gift was definitely worth our time. .... So... so far soo good.
> ...



Um, I think this is the same Giovanni who pitched me and my wife and about 10 other couples in Bellevue, Washington, about an hour ago. 
:rofl:

We have the voucher. We will see what it gets us. We didn't go for the big kahuna though.


----------



## Doubledranch (Sep 12, 2013)

Have someone trying to get me into thirds right now.  That is why I came to tug to see if anyone knew of hem.


----------



## angtrucking (Sep 26, 2014)

It is total SCAM !!! DON'T MAKE THE SAME MISTAKE WE DID !!! WE LOST $4800.00 AND NOBODY COULD DO ANYTHING ABOUT IT !!!
AND IF YOU WILL READ THEIR CONTRACT JUST ONCE , YOU CLEARLY WILL SEE IT IS A SCAM !!!!!!!!!! AND THEIR MAIN GUY RYAN WRIGHT SHOULD BE PROSECUTED , BUT THEY GOT GOOD LAWYERS AND GOT AWAY WITH THEIR SCAMS, BUT EVERYTHING GOT AN END !!!


----------

